
How Plume Handled Billions of Operations per Day Despite an AWS Zone Outage - sickeythecat
https://blog.yugabyte.com/how-plume-handled-billions-of-operations-per-day-despite-an-aws-zone-outage/
======
guitarbill
if you're in eu-central-1, seems a bit weird to use PST for the timeline?
edit: seems like this matches what AWS publishes. it's still weird to not use
the appropriate local timezone or UTC

